# the good and the bad and the ugly



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow, interesting christmas, I have discovered 2 new beans with flavours I never thought humanly possible,

*First the bad* from Rave "ETHIOPIAN YIRGACHEFFE - NATURAL DUMERSO"

wow, I have never disliked a coffee so much before, I really did not enjoy this, even the smell of the beans put me off, it says Jammy raspberries with sticky orange sweetness. Firstly to me I smell olives, that same smell that is reminiscent of having a dodgy stomach and making an espresso with it just intensifies this smell in to a taste .... nothing I did could stop me thinking of samonella food poisoning .. hated it ! Part of me wonders if it was a dodgy batch or whether I just dont like this bean/roast

has anyone else tried it ?

*Secondly the good*

Well, to be honest, one of the best coffees I have had, I normally favour chocolate, nuts and caramel flavours so when I ordered Hasbeans Ethiopian Shakiso described as fresh lemon and hot liquid lemon, juicy lemon zest with a little black tea, I was dubious.

but my god, this coffee as an espresso is just awesome, it literally explodes in flavour off the tongue, the second you sip it you mouth just fills with saliva, its like a tart zingy lemon meringue pie dipped in your drink .... my god !!!!!

*The ugly*

well, that was the state of my shower screen and gasket ... just changed it for a IMS one and a new gasket ... wish I had done that earlier, dont know if it was the build up of gunk now removed or the IMS even flow but my very last shot of the Shakiso was the sweetest shot I have ever made


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I assume it's the same bean - Nick mentioned this in response to somebody receiving the Dumerso in the post



NickdeBug said:


> The Dumerso is YUMMY!
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I guess its just me then .... must do a search for other roasters that roast this bean and see if I have an overall dislike for this bean.

its not just the taste though, I really dont like the smell of it


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It's almost like he's deliberately taunting you now (quote from rave thread)? Calling @NickdeBug



NickdeBug said:


> Just supping on a cup of Rave's Ethiopian G1 Natural Dumerso and I have to say "wow"!
> 
> I've had it before but for some reason it is just singing today.
> 
> ...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

yeah I just saw that ... kind of worrying, it knows I dont like it .. I'll add that to my tasting notes for it

Olives, with a smell of salmonella food poisoning and a haunting behaviour


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Some people are more sensitive to natural processed coffee than others, I'm not particularly but have acquaintances that tend to describe them in unflattering terms.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I just found a post from you from last year



MWJB said:


> Funk is more a rustic, perhaps farm-yard like taste


and from Jeebsy



jeebsy said:


> Funk is a bit fermented almost, it can be acquired taste so persevere.


this is the smell, Silage, fermented ... I must hate funk ! ... at least I know now what was in James Browns brand new Bag


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

ha ha ha. Sorry H1udd - purely coincidental posting. Definitely not trying to taunt you.

Reading your post it sounds like you tried this as espresso, correct? I have only tried it as brewed so far, although there is something slightly reminiscent of last year's Rocko Mountain about it, so I have no reason to believe that it wouldn't work as espresso.

It is certainly a coffee that will illicit a reaction. In the four colleagues that have just emptied my Brazen carafe that reaction was "wow" or variations of. Loads of boozy blueberry fruit, with some lovely balanced acidity. As for smell, I keep sniffing the canister on the Feldgrind to get another hit (dirty fetish) and I'm not getting any olives (although I also like olives). Maybe you had a duff bean. Naturals can result in a bit of mould if they beans aren't managed well when drying. No trace in mine though.

Anyone else tried these?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah but afterwards he had to get a brand new bag (or at least his papa did). I'm not so sensitive to funk but I know what you mean about tasting notes failing to mention the cow pat and silage! Doesn't ruin it for me but I can understand what you mean.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As others have mentioned have you tried natural processed coffee from Ethiopia before h1udd?

I know someone else who just cant drink it either, too farmyardy. Personally I love them.

Natural process coffee from Brazil is a lot more toned down.


----------

